# Searching for DVC on RCI



## pnkrockprincess (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi guys! 

I know many of you have exchanged into DVC via RCI, I have a few questions about the RCI search.

When searching RCI, can you just enter the DVC resort IDs and no dates and expect it to return everything that's available, in perpetuity, or does the search need dates to match?  

When entering an ongoing search, I've read that there are some fields that can cause "conflicts" and cause your search not to match.  Has anyone figured out the conflicts to avoid?  For example, let's say I would like two dvc rooms, could I enter one ongoing search with two codes and another with two different codes but the same dates, without rendering both conflicted?

Is there a limit to ongoing searches one can have at once?

I think that's it for now!  Thanks so much, experts!


----------



## Antopad (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm in a similar situation.  I've never done an ongoing search before.  I'm trying it for next summer.  I'm looking for two consecutive weeks.  Right now I have a search over a two weekend period.  I think I'm going to do another search over the week before.  Example: I have a search for the 10th (Friday) - 19th (Sunday).  My next search will be for the 3rd - 12th.  But I think that will cancel them out because of conflict.

Also, in regards to how many you can have at once...

I had to pay the exchange fee (refundable) for the first search - $199.  I recently made another exchange and the exchange fee wasn't charged because I had a credit.  When I called RCI they told me it was because I am Platinum.  Platinum members don't pay the exchange fee in advance for an ongoing search.  I have never read that.

BUT - when I tried to set up a different ongoing search, it required an exchange fee payment.  I assume because it is for after the date that my Platinum Membership expires.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 19, 2013)

No, the RCI rep was just wrong.  Platinum benefits do not include "free" (i.e. no pre-payment) OGS establishment.

https://www.rci.com/RCI/weeks/platinumBenefits.do


----------



## Weimaraner (Aug 19, 2013)

I thought I heard that too about free searches for Platinum members. I did a search and found a previous discussion where people believe you need to call to get the free search. Here's link http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186475
Not sure but would be a nice perk for Platinum.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 19, 2013)

bnoble said:


> No, the RCI rep was just wrong.  Platinum benefits do not include "free" (i.e. no pre-payment) OGS establishment.
> 
> https://www.rci.com/RCI/weeks/platinumBenefits.do


It wasn't originally a Platinum benefit, but I believe it's been added sometime within the past year.

I haven't tried to set up an ongoing search with a single VG that didn't know about it (which is surprising).

I had never seen anything officially from RCI about the perk until recently.  I can't remember where I saw or heard it, and I can't find it, but I remember being surprised to finally see/hear it.  It might have been in an email/newsletter, on their site, or while I was on hold with them.

But it certainly is a Platinum benefit.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 19, 2013)

pnkrockprincess said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I know many of you have exchanged into DVC via RCI, I have a few questions about the RCI search.
> 
> ...


I hesitated to respond when I initially saw your post, because some of the answers vary depending on which system you're using to access RCI.  Are you a regular RCI Weeks member, or are you accessing through Wyndham, Hilton, Worldmark, or one of the other systems?

You MUST enter a date range if you enter an ongoing search (at least with RCI Resort IDs).

It's not possible to enter conflicting dates in a single search.

Some have claimed that conflicting dates between multiple searches might cause searches not to match, but I've had successful matches with ongoing searches set up like that, so I strongly believe it's a red herring.

You can set up as many ongoing searches as you have deposits (at least with a standard RCI Weeks account).


----------



## jmpellet (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm platinum and I just call and tell them what I want set up for an OGS -- no charge.


----------



## lalahe (Aug 19, 2013)

It is a platinum membership perk to get ongoing searches free now but you have to call and have an RCI rep set it up for you. If you do it online then you will have to pay.


----------



## Antopad (Aug 19, 2013)

jmpellet said:


> I'm platinum and I just call and tell them what I want set up for an OGS -- no charge.



So that's why I had the credit.  I had originally set it up online.  Good to know.  I'll just call to set my next one up!


----------



## pnkrockprincess (Aug 19, 2013)

You guys are awesome!  Thanks so much for the responses.

I'm trading into RCI via the Wyndham portal.

My questions about dates, actually was about the regular search function and not an OGS.  I know you have to enter a date range for an OGS, but I was curious if you could just enter a list of IDs in the regular search window without dates and pull up any available DVC dates.  

I wasn't getting any results just entering IDs into the regular search windows, but I wasn't sure if that was because there wasn't availability or because I needed to also enter a date. But then, yesterday, I did get a hit on a regular search (it was a ghost listing, but it was a result)  So I think that answered my question there.

I'm happy to know you can have several OGSes! Yay!


----------



## lalahe (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes. I only see the weeks side so your screen may be a little different. For me, I go to "search for a vacation". Scroll all the way to the bottom and there is a tab under the map that says keyword and resort ID. Click ID and you can enter up to 48 resort ID's separated by commas and entering dates is optional. What I did was save that search with all the DVC resort ID's as a favorite search called Disney and whenever I log in I just kick off that search with one click to find any available DVC inventory.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 19, 2013)

pnkrockprincess said:


> My questions about dates, actually was about the regular search function and not an OGS.  I know you have to enter a date range for an OGS, but I was curious if you could just enter a list of IDs in the regular search window without dates and pull up any available DVC dates.
> 
> I wasn't getting any results just entering IDs into the regular search windows, but I wasn't sure if that was because there wasn't availability or because I needed to also enter a date.


DVC is rarely available on RCI.  They bulk deposit every 2-4 weeks.  Most of that inventory goes straight to ongoing searches.  The best of the remaining inventory disappears within hours.  The rest is usually gone within a day or two.  As holds are cancelled, a few stragglers will reappear for a short while over the next few days.


----------



## vckempson (Aug 20, 2013)

So what's the going rate (TPU's) for DVC exchanges these days?


----------



## lalahe (Aug 20, 2013)

Your guess is as good as mine   For the last minute travel windows I have seen pop up the past 2 weeks it has fluctuated from 10 - 21 for travel on Aug 31st through Sept 7.  I imagine those are last min cancelations and with the timeframe so close they dropped TPU's on them. 

I have seen some 1 bedrooms come up for Jan and Feb (and disappear within 10 minutes) for 21 (SSR) to 26 (Wilderness Lodge Villas).  

But, who knows


----------



## BevL (Aug 20, 2013)

I have had a couple of matches for the week of Feb 21, one at Old Key West and this morning at Animal Kingdom.  The TPUs were 40 for a one bedroom.  I thought that was extremely high, actually.

I've thrown them back - I'm only doing research for my son's trip in early 2015.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 20, 2013)

BevL said:


> I have had a couple of matches for the week of Feb 21, one at Old Key West and this morning at Animal Kingdom.  The TPUs were 40 for a one bedroom.  I thought that was extremely high, actually.
> 
> I've thrown them back - I'm only doing research for my son's trip in early 2015.


Isn't that the week after president's day weekend?  I have a 2BR the week before at AKV (Savannah View!), which was in the same range.


----------



## lalahe (Aug 20, 2013)

wow that is high!  Hope it comes down some for September 2014 dates.  I only have 36 TPU for my ongoing search.


----------



## BevL (Aug 20, 2013)

I had some January weeks that matched that were significantly lower.  

I was quite surprised actually, given that it's not President's Day weekend, I don't know if it being the week after factors in - wouldn't think so.


----------



## jmpellet (Aug 21, 2013)

February 21 still encompasses that week though so that's probably why the TPU is so high no?


----------



## Nolathyme (Aug 21, 2013)

Feb 22 and Feb 23 check-in dates were in the 25-30 range if I remember correctly.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah, something doesn't make sense.  DVC has lately been within a point or two of the other resorts at the high end of the Orlando area range for any given week---and sometimes not even at the very top.  Other "top-price" 1BR units for that weekend (Vistana, Bonnet) are 30-31.  40 would be unusual in comparison given current valuations I see during other weeks.


----------



## BevL (Aug 21, 2013)

bnoble said:


> Yeah, something doesn't make sense.  DVC has lately been within a point or two of the other resorts at the high end of the Orlando area range for any given week---and sometimes not even at the very top.  Other "top-price" 1BR units for that weekend (Vistana, Bonnet) are 30-31.  40 would be unusual in comparison given current valuations I see during other weeks.



Maybe it's just me - LOL.  

I will be interested to see if I get another match.  But it was definitely 40.  Now, I didn't click through as if to confrm, just threw it back right away but I don't think the TPU value would change.


----------



## JPrisco (Aug 21, 2013)

I confirmed a 1BR at BWV for 26 TPU arriving Feb 21st.
Glad it wasn't 40.
JP


----------



## Nolathyme (Aug 21, 2013)

JPrisco said:


> I confirmed a 1BR at BWV for 26 TPU arriving Feb 21st.
> Glad it wasn't 40.
> JP



What day did you confirm it?


----------



## Nolathyme (Aug 21, 2013)

swj said:


> What day did you confirm it?



I saw 25-30 TPU's about 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## icydog (Aug 21, 2013)

Is there a list of how many TPUs each resort and week you can get??? Lets say a Grandview, 2 bedroom, in March.

I gave the Grandview as an example because I have stayed there on Extra Vacations when I visit my sister in Vegas.

Right now I have no RCI traders. I sold, or gave away, all of them three years ago when my husband died. I thought I should sell everything and I did. I figured, erroneously, that I would never travel again.


----------



## Nolathyme (Aug 22, 2013)

BevL said:


> I have had a couple of matches for the week of Feb 21, one at Old Key West and this morning at Animal Kingdom.  The TPUs were 40 for a one bedroom.  I thought that was extremely high, actually.
> 
> I've thrown them back - I'm only doing research for my son's trip in early 2015.



Yea , I got a match at Animal Kingdom (1 BR)  for Feb 22. Boo, it was 40 TPU's. Yea, I took it (flights are already booked) . Boo, it was 40 TPU's.


----------



## JPrisco (Aug 22, 2013)

swj said:


> What day did you confirm it?



I confirmed it on Aug 2nd.  

There are 1BR units at OKW for 40 TPU & SSR for 36 TPU showing up now. Wow that is a big difference for just 3 weeks.
JP


----------



## lalahe (Aug 22, 2013)

Why are they so high for those 2 weeks in Feb?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 22, 2013)

President's B-day Weekend Holiday ...


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 22, 2013)

I just got a confirmation into a 2BR at BLT the first week of March.  It was 46 TPU.  A couple weeks ago, I got the same week for 28 TPU.  (I'm keeping both of them, and might even pick up a third if I get a chance.  Friends are joining us!)


----------



## vckempson (Aug 23, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> I just got a confirmation into a 2BR at BLT the first week of March.  It was 46 TPU.  A couple weeks ago, I got the same week for 28 TPU.  (I'm keeping both of them, and might even pick up a third if I get a chance.  Friends are joining us!)



Quite a discrepancy for getting them two weeks apart.  I've always thought about trying to get an Animal Kingdom with Savannah view for me & the DW.  46 TPU's is doable, but I'd sure rather pay 28 TPU's.  Is the 46 unusually high?


----------



## nursie (Aug 23, 2013)

vckempson said:


> Quite a discrepancy for getting them two weeks apart.  I've always thought about trying to get an Animal Kingdom with Savannah view for me & the DW.  46 TPU's is doable, but I'd sure rather pay 28 TPU's.  Is the 46 unusually high?



Well we stayed at OKW for 3 weeks Sept. 2012 ,2 BR TPUs were 45.
Went back and stayed at OKW, SSR, & BWV for a month ,June-July 2013, all 2 BRs, TPUs were 29 for 1st 2 weeks & TPUs were 35 for our last 2 weeks
Really crazy how the TPUs fluctuate. 
Considering Sept. is slower season and we forked out more TPUs for Sept. than June/July, it really doesn't have any rhyme or reason.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 24, 2013)

It has varied quite a bit over the years. I've seen (and got) 2BR units for under 25 TPU (mostly in the beginning) and have even seen last minute exchanges as low as 10. Then it rose several times. Recently, we've seen some big drops in TPU requirements. Then a couple weeks ago, a big spike.

As long as the demand is there (and it is -- bulk deposits are usually entirely gone within hours!), I would expect it to continue to rise. The drops have been surprising to me. 

Right now is the highest I've seen.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 24, 2013)

> Right now is the highest I've seen.


Summer 2012 saw 2BRs at 52.


----------

